# 'Mercury' out of Brave Class patrol boats



## Powertrain (Jul 15, 2011)

As a young test technician working for WH Allen (gearing division) I was involved in the commissioning and sea-trials of the Brave class Proteus gas-turbine powered fast patrol boats, in addition to a number of their subsequent 'problems'.
But out of those two boats - Brave Borderer and Brave Swordsman came the yacht built for Stavros Niarchos named 'Mercury'.
My knowledge, which may need correction, was that Niarchos used to bring parties down to his dock in Piraeus and expect to be able to blast around the bay at full speed without any of the required warm-through and that he gave up using it. The main propulsion gas-turbines were taken out; I don't think NATO or RR ever approved of them being in a civilian craft. For some years it was looked after by a Dutch engineer who had rigged a series of light-bulbs inside many of the engineering spaces, including 'our' gearboxes (which were the most complex I have ever worked on) in order to keep corrosion out. 
Then it appeared in Bari in the ownership of one Roberto Memo (?). I was told to carry out an inspection with one engineer from Rolls Royce and another from Vosper because the new owner wanted to restore the craft and get the engines re-installed. The guy had huge political clout and I was involved in a very surreal few months in getting the boat fired up. I remember with particular loathing the Rover gas-turbine APUs which made my head ring for weeks.
It went under its own power from Bari to Naples and came into Naples Bay at full throttle to impress the locals and terrify the crew who where aware of the debris floating in those waters.
I then went to work in New Zealand so never found out the end of the story - does any member know and did they work on the Bave Class ships?


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Mercury eventually became Brave Challenger, this private yacht could be seen alongside at Gun Wharf up until quite recently. The story of the changes to this craft can be seen from HERE


----------

